# Black locust



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

We have some black locust trees on our property. The goats live it and cant seem to get enough. I have read it is toxic, but i have also seen they can eat it does nyone know for sure?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

My goats eat it with no ill effect. But they are out browsing and have plenty of other plants to also munch on. Any animals can be poisoned by it, but horses are the most at risk for toxicity. As long as this isn't their main browsing diet they should be fine. If your goats are like mine they have browsing ADD they don't concentrate on one particular thing for to long, UNLESS they get out and happen upon apple trees, they will have the bark stripped and the tree dead before you can even get to them to rescue said tree.


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

We give them maple, oak, blackberry bushes and other things. They go for the locust first them move on to the other stuff


----------

